# bonsoir, problème d' impression avec imprimante hp photosmart C4180



## nana93 (28 Juillet 2007)

bonsoir tous le monde ,

voilà je suis une toute nouvelle utilisatrice de mac que je vient d'avoir il  y à pas longtemp ,et j'ai un petit souci pour imprimer mes documents 
,il imprime seulement l'écriture du bas de la feuille et pas mes docts et ensuite les pages sorte mais pas imprimer .

merci pour votre aide à bientot,
nana93,


----------



## SergeD (28 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue,
mais
pourquoi poster dans Photo au lieu de Applications?
si tu nous en disais un peu plus:
- quel Mac?
- quel OS?
- quelle imprimante?
- quelle application te cause probl&#232;me?


----------



## Gregware73 (28 Juillet 2007)

Salut, alors pour tes posts le mieux c'est de mettre le materiel que tu utilise, ce que tu essaye d'imprimer(texte, images,...), ce que tu as verifier si tu as verifier, si ça marchait avant ou pas, ce genre de chose, ça nous aide à t'aider 

owned


----------



## nana93 (28 Juillet 2007)

merci de votre acceuil ,d&#233;sol&#233; en &#233;crivant je n'est pas attention ,mon imprimante  hp photosmart C4180 tout en un 
en faite texte + images.
c'est un imac osx.

vous savez je suis encore une d&#233;butante ,merci &#224; tous les deux.

nana93


----------



## the-monk (28 Juillet 2007)

Euh je veux pas faire mon chieur, mais Imac OS X, ça ne nous avance pas beaucoup....

Il y a eu quatres principales génération d'Imac avec des sous versions à chaque fois, et c'est pareil pour Os X...

Tu utilises quels logiciels pour imprimer?


----------



## nana93 (29 Juillet 2007)

bonsoir,

j'ai utiliser le cd d'instalation de l'imprimante on ma dit que peut ètre cela pouvait ètre une histoire de configuration .
apple mac osx

que puis je te dire de plus ?

merci à vous et bonne soirée ,


----------



## SergeD (29 Juillet 2007)

nana93 a dit:


> que puis je te dire de plus ?



on ne sait toujours pas quel programme tu utilises pour préparer le texte que tu veux imprimer, word, texedit, autre......


----------



## David_b (29 Juillet 2007)

As-tu lu le manuel d'utilisation qui accompagne ton imprimante ? S'il n'est pas livr&#233; imprim&#233;, il est au moins disponible au format PDF dans le CD qui contient les pilotes d'installation. Il te dira exactement comment installer et configurer l'imprimante.


1/ *Pour conna&#238;tre ta version de Mac OS X :* dans la barre de menu en haut &#224; gauche de l'&#233;cran, va dans la pomme bleue -> A propos de ce Mac, et dis-nous quelle version de mac OSX est renseign&#233;e. Indique-nous aussi le texte qui est affich&#233; &#224; droite du mot "processeur", un peu plus bas (Clique sur la premi&#232;re capture d'&#233;cran, ci-dessous, pour voir &#224; quoi &#231;a ressemble sur mon mac) 

2/ Quand tu essayes d'imprimer, est-ce que tu vois le nom de ton imprimante dans la fen&#234;tre d'impression ? (Clique sur la seconde capture d'&#233;cran) 

3/ dans quel logiciel essayes-tu d'imprimer ? Word ou OpenOffice ou TextEdit ou un autre ?

A partir de l&#224;, on a une chance de pouvoir t'aider ou de te donner des conseils 

[Edit : une palanqu&#233;e de fautes...]


----------



## nickos (30 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Aussi utile, voici le lien pour télécharger la mise à jour du pilote d'installation de l'imprimante:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=219&lc=fr&cc=fr&dlc=fr&product=1141647&lang=fr

La dernière version est la 4.3...

En espérant que ça t'aide...
bonne journée à tous


----------



## nana93 (30 Juillet 2007)

David_b a dit:


> As-tu lu le manuel d'utilisation qui accompagne ton imprimante ? S'il n'est pas livré imprimé, il est au moins disponible au format PDF dans le CD qui contient les pilotes d'installation. Il te dira exactement comment installer et configurer l'imprimante.
> 
> 
> 1/ *Pour connaître ta version de Mac OS X :* dans la barre de menu en haut à gauche de l'écran, va dans la pomme bleue -> A propos de ce Mac, et dis-nous quelle version de mac OSX est renseignée. Indique-nous aussi le texte qui est affiché à droite du mot "processeur", un peu plus bas (Clique sur la première capture d'écran, ci-dessous, pour voir à quoi ça ressemble sur mon mac)
> ...


bonjour,
la version est 10.4.10
processeur est 2ghz intel core 2 duo
memoire 1go 667 mhz ddr2 sdram
l'imprimante  est hp photosmart C4180  series 
type designlet 5000ps
en faite textEdit et pouvoir imprimer mes photos .

en éspérant que cela pourras t'aider à m'aider merci,
bonne journée


----------



## David_b (30 Juillet 2007)

nana93 a dit:


> bonjour,
> la version est 10.4.10
> processeur est 2ghz intel core 2 duo
> memoire 1go 667 mhz ddr2 sdram
> ...



Premi&#232;re chose : _est-ce que tu vois l'imprimante dans la fen&#234;tre_ (voir mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent message)?

Dans tous les cas, t&#233;l&#233;charges les pilotes les plus r&#233;cents sur le site de HP. Si jamais le lien n'affiche pas la page, fais une recherche sur le site de HP avec le mot c4180 et choisi les pilotes pour MacOSX. Tu les t&#233;l&#233;charges mais tu ne le sinstalles pas encore !
_Avant de les installer_, tu dois d&#233;sinstaller les anciens pilotes. Snon tu risques de sprobl&#232;mes. regarde dans le mode d'emploi comment faire pour les d&#233;sinstaller. _Si &#231;a ressemble &#224; mon imprimante HP_ (2510), c'est dans le dossier *Applications -> Hewlett-Packard -> HP Uninstaller*.

quand c'est d&#233;sinstall&#233;, tu installes les nouveaux pilotes


----------



## nana93 (30 Juillet 2007)

bonsoir,

je vais éssayer et je te dirai !

merci beaucoup   
bonne soirée,
nana93


----------



## abcdef92 (22 Novembre 2010)

j ai telecharger sur le site hp les pilotes pour imprimante hp 7350.mais quand je lance une impression l imprimante n est pas reconnu.je me retrouve au point de depart avec mon osx 10.4,merci d avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/macosx/hpijs

ou

http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php

au choix.


----------

